# LA Pen show Pics



## PenWorks (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got back yesterday from the LA Pen show. Good times again. Met several turners out there and a couple from from IAP. Also, the famous Pat Lawson stopped by looking younger than ever, with a few p nice pens in here bag.  I would say overall, attendance was down some from last year. The show was sold out for vendors, so about 160 vendors would be my best guess. Trading was light Thursday threw Saturday, and Sunday sales were non stop with the public being admitted only for one day. I was surprised how many folks I met from Arizona that had no idea I had a pen store in their backyard 
Enjoy the few pics and maybe I can get to the DC show next 








Half of the main trading ballroom.






This was just part of the lobby area, that is Andy Lambrou in the middle on the left. He is the author of many Fountain pen books and makes his own line of custom pens. Classic Pens. 







My setup, I had 2 tables, my couple of part time helpers, left is Dennis a turner from Walnut Creek, Ca I met at Provo last year and Ed from Temecula, CA.







Conway Stewart display






Stipula pens, sterling silver and solid 18K gold







Sailor had a new distributor and rep, so I was able to pick up there line and added Omas line for the store.






Omas with titanium nibs






Some Danny Trio pens I added to my collection. The large one, and it is large, is an eye dropper, a Maki-e dragon and 2 other ebonite.






There was a spotting of the pen mobile as far south as the Torrey Pine beach [8D]







As ussual, I brought home more than I went with. Made a stop at Exotic Tropical Hardwoods in Carlsbad, CA. Believe me, the Penmobile was packed, the Mrs floor board was covered in cocobolo and we had boards between us. I took the southern route home, Hwy 8 and drove right by BB's place, but didn't have the nerve to stop. I no my limits with the Mrs. I would have had to tie her to the roof and put the pen blanks on her seat if I stopped, so I didn't [B)]







Last, here is Mrs. T, who put up with my pen trading for 4 days. We celebrated our 28 anniversary there. One of her highlights was picking up these blackrocks on the beach for some type of healing thing she does. Nothing like the west coast, I guess next stop would be China 

Hope you enjoyed some of the pics. If you have a pen show in your area, I would recomend you go pay a visit and check it out. You will find everything from vintage to new plus many accessories.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the travel log Anthony.  Looks like you had an exceptional time.  Great to see you and Mrs T, congrats on 28 years,  you both are wonderful people.

[]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 27, 2007)

Anthony ..... Mrs. T is more beautiful than her husband's pens. 
Thanks for posting all of the pictures!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't understand why there were three days of vendor trading and only one day for the public.  Shouldn't that be the other way around?  What goes on during those vendor only days?  Just curious - thanks!  Great pictures, btw! []


----------



## broitblat (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.  It looks like you brought quite a selection -- did you have to pack all that into the Penmobile also?

  -Barry


----------



## stevers (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Anthony, 
I'll repeat myself, Wow. Thats some set up you got there. Some day I'll have to try and make a trip to your place. I'd love to see just how big your operation is. To produce that much stock is impressive. I'm in Bullhead City. I'll have to look on the map and see how far you are from me. 
If you ever get down my way, stop in and see us. You are always welcome to come and tour my humble shop.


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time!

Nice to finally see Mrs. T, I wonder now how you can stay in the shop as long as you do [][]

Re: the pen mobile...looks like you need a bigger one [}]


----------



## Tanner (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for showing the pictures Anthony.  Looks like I should try to make that next year.  You and Mrs. T have a couple years on Amy and I.  Congratulations!!  I have picked up some of those black rocks.  I carried one in my pocket for years.  I would rub it whenever I got stressed out.  I can't find the thing anymore.  I think I rubbed it until it disappeared.[:I]  Nice looking ride!


----------



## airrat (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pics Anthony.   Does one have to golf to be a part time helper. []

I think he needs a custom painted trailer to haul behind the pen mobile.  

I am also curious on the 3 days of vendor trading.  When we did shows on restaurant equipment shows, I know the public was allowed in on everyday but the first.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 28, 2007)

Ron, that is typical of most pens shows. I would like to see 2 days for vendors and the weekend for the public. I know 75% of the vendors would want it that way as well. But it just never changes. Sunday is way to crowded and I miss sales because of it.

Barry, not only did all that go into the penmobile, but I had to tear down and pack up and set up every day. The down side of being in the lobby. There is no security for the lobby. But I like it much better out there. Some of my better clients can come behind the table and relax and write with some pens as there are tables and chairs behind us.

Dario, I almost rented a van, because I knew I was pushing the limits of the penmobile. But the front tires still stayed on the ground, as the load was evenly spread from the back all the way to the front []

Tanner, if you need another black rock, come see me, she grabed so many, so won't miss one []


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome pictures Anthony, thanks for sharing.  I love looking at them and how everything was set up.  LOML and I wanted to go but needless to say, it didn't happen[].  I really like that piece of wood your holding up in your van, looks REALLY good.

If you took interstate 8 home, you were about 15 miles from our home.  Sorry we missed you[]

Glad you had a great time and Happy Anniversary (belated)[^]


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pics Anthony-----did you get the store set back up yet??? Oh I see why you where fussing about tearing that all down every night----lots of displays to haul around.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool photos, Anthony.  I really like the looks of the Omas Emotica.  How does the titanium write compared to steel and 14K?


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 28, 2007)

Gerry, I like the Ti nibs, they are very flexable. Stipula quit offering Ti nibs as most people didn't like them because of them being so flexy. I should be getting my first batch in next week. [] I really like the clip on those pens. Reminds me of the bi-pods on my guns. []


----------



## RonRaymond (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and Happy Anniversary!  But you've been married for 28 years and you thought she was picking up those rocks for a healing thing?  My guess is she was going to use them to bean you if you stopped at Bill's![]


----------



## Scott (Feb 28, 2007)

Anthony!

Thank you for the wonderful pictures!  Probably the closest I'll come to attending a pen show!  Nice setup you had there.  So, you picked up Sailor and Omas?  Wow!  Have you tried writing with the Danitrio pens yet?  I have a Densho in polished raw ebonite with a stub nib, and it is the pen I always keep inked!  And my next pen is a Tamenuri Mikado with a soft fine nib.  It looks like you had a wonderful time!  And congratulations to you both on the Anniversary!  Black rocks are a good thing to keep on hand!

Scott.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice booth and even nicer wife.  Thanks for the pix.  Hope you can make it to DC this summer.


----------



## huntersilver (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Anthony.  Very nice display of pens.
Talk about packed to the brim in you element!!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2007)

Scott, I have several Dani Trio pens allready, that's why I added to my collection. I like the size of the pens, they ussually are on the larger size and all are very good writers, great nibs on the pens. The large eye dropper is a dream. I have been using that since I came back, have not inked the others yet. 

I dropped off two nibs at Nibs.com, for John to regrind. I had two Parker Duofold x-broad nibs and having them made into cursive italic. The waiting time is now 6 months ! [V] we should go into nib grinding []

Sounds like you are adding to your pen collection regularly []
There is a Portland show in July, that should be close enough for you.

I picked up a couple of vintage pens as well, one is a small neck pencil and the other is a twist retractable pencil combo slide out fountain pen, both from the late 1800's and then a mechanicle pencil combo lighter from the famous pen company "Ronson" [] about 1960's

Thanks all for the anniverasary wishes. I think we will hang for another 28 years, since we are both to old to date any more []


----------



## Ligget (Mar 1, 2007)

Anthony ~ brilliant pictures of the show, thank you for taking the time to uploasd them so we can all look.

You have a beautiful wife and have a lovely anniversary.[]


----------



## Darley (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice photos Anthony, I 'm sure you have great time look very impressive, very nice pens in the show, You have a nice display 2 thing attract my eyes, #1 your bolting paper rocker they look good and want to turn some ( I read somewhere oval turning don't remember where, anyway will look at it ) #2 your light spade shape they're nice could you give me some info on them? are they connect to power point or battery operated?


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Serge, the rocker blotters are really nice, thanks for noticing them. I do not make them, but they are made by a local leather shop not far from my store. They come in British Lamb, Kid, Ostrich and Alligator. Here is a better pic.

The lights are 4 florecent bulbs, I bought them at Home Depot for about 20.00 when they had a big sale, they plug in to the wall outlet, not battery powered. If you do indoor shows, lights are a must, most of the lighting in these places are awfull.





<br />


----------



## PatLawson (Mar 1, 2007)

I had a great time at the show, and it was wonderful to see Anthony and Mary again. Saw lots of awesome pens, (and many of them were the ones on Anthony's table!) I resisted the temptation to buy pens this time, but I did get a nice pair of earrings - made from antique pen nibs!
Thanks Anthony for making my visit to the show so special again this year!
Pat L.

Mary was kind enough to loan Anthony out for a photo, so here we are:


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like your average "Father-Daughter" picture!!

(As JimGo would say, "Runs away, ducking for cover!!")[][][]


----------



## PatLawson (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Looks like your average "Father-Daughter" picture!!
> (As JimGo would say, "Runs away, ducking for cover!!")[][][]



What a sweetheart you are Ed! I will remember you when I'm making out my will and thinking about who to give all my great pen blanks to! []


----------



## bjackman (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW Pat! How did you do that, I have never seen Anthony without a ball cap on.......[}]


----------



## PatLawson (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />WOW Pat! How did you do that, I have never seen Anthony without a ball cap on.......[}]


I just told him that my idol used to be Yul brynner. He took the bait. [] I really do prefer prefer running my fingers over smooth skin versus a baseball cap. []


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Ed, see if your new friend Pat will send you gold nibs and pen kits []
I have been thinking about doing the new Jack Nichelosn look, but just can't get up the nerve [] Pat, maybe I should market my small gold nibs as ear ringss []


----------



## rtjw (Mar 1, 2007)

Anthony, is that a Divine Proportion on your table? Email me, I am looking at them right now and would love to have one. That or the Omas Invisibilies.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 1, 2007)

Johnny,
How about some Don Ward Invisibilies? Half the Omas price[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Anthony, is that a Divine Proportion on your table? Email me, I am looking at them right now and would love to have one. That or the Omas Invisibilies.


----------



## PatLawson (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> Pat, maybe I should market my small gold nibs as ear rings []


I would buy them! Especially if they were soldered onto gold studs or hanging from gold wires. Let me know when they're ready! You could also do a lapel pin for both men and women.

Pat


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 1, 2007)

I want some gold nib earrings too!!!!!!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 2, 2007)

Virgil, it may be half the price, but Don Ward just don't
have that Italiano ring to it ! []



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Johnny,
> How about some Don Ward Invisibilies? Half the Omas price[]
> Do a good turn daily!
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />I want some gold nib earrings too!!!!!!!!



I will be going to the jewelers tomarrow []
Earings will only come in a medium writing point []


----------

